
Show HN: Smart Contract Security CTF (Capture the Flag) on the Ropsten Testnet - mickayz
http://blockchain-ctf.securityinnovation.com/
======
mickayz
Blog post announcement as well:
[https://blog.securityinnovation.com/blockchain-
ctf](https://blog.securityinnovation.com/blockchain-ctf)

Happy to answer any questions!

